# Hilfe, Alarm! Was für Fisch am Freitag?



## Laksos (19. November 2002)

So, jetzt hab` ich den Salat. Habe eben Laksine ins Krankenhaus &quot;eingeliefert&quot; und bemühe mich gerade, meinen Kids eine gute Mutter zu sein (2x Mathehausaufgaben, Vogel- und Mäusekäfig sandstrahlen hab&acute; ich schon hinter mir). 

Aber am Freitag ist ja bekanntlich Fischtag, bis dahin erstrecken sich meine kulinarischen Kenntnisse soweit. Da möchte ich meinen beiden Rabauken richtig was bieten (natürlich mit Fisch), die Kochkünste sind aber leicht, na sagen wir mal, im dunkelgelben Bereich!

Habt ihr irgend ein einfaches Rezept aus der Kochschule für mich, was wirklich jeder hinkriegt? Einiges an Filets liegt noch im Gefrierschrank, ein Supermarkt für Zutaten (oder Reserve-Essen  :q ) ist gleich über die Straße. - Na, auf eure Tipps bin ich vielleicht gespannt (und befürchte das Schrecklichste)!!! #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2002)

Für die Kiddies: Fischbolognese!!!!!

Pizzatomaten (gehackt) 2 Dosen in den Topf, , die gleiche Menge Wasser dazu, abschmecken mit Fkeischbrühe/GEmüsebrühe (kannst Pulver nehmen), Pfeffer, Kräuter und etwas Zucker.
Mit Mondamin oder Mehlbutter schön dick abbinden.
Fischfilet auftauen und uin ca. 0,5 cm große (kleine??) Würfel schneiden.
Spaghetti nach Anleitung kochen, 3 Minuten bevorr sie fertig sind die Würfel in die heiße, nicht mehr kochende Tomatensoße geben.
Mit den Spaghetti servieren, auf Wunsch natürlich auch mit PArmesan.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (19. November 2002)

#h Hallo Laksos!
Kauf doch einfach Fischstäbchen! :v 
Die Kid&acute;s freuen sich und Du hast Deine Filets für Dich
alleine  :m  :m  #h  :z 

Nichts für ungut
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Laksos (19. November 2002)

Das sind ja schon mal beides seeeeehr gute Vorschläge! 

Aufwandmäßig tendiere ich eher zum zweiten, aber das erste hört sich doch ehrlich schon irgendwie toll an, vor allem auch für Kids, wegen der Spaghetti! Und wenn ich&acute;s schaffen würde, wäre ich künftig der Held und die Mutter der Nation!

Den thread hier behalte ich bis Freitag mittag aber sehr gut im Auge, schon mal besten Dank für alle Tips und Ratschläge!  :m


----------



## angeltreff (19. November 2002)

Ich bin Protestant, bei mir gibt es Freitags richtig was zu essen.  :g


----------



## Pete (19. November 2002)

wie wärs mit einem lecker knusprig braunen fischauflauf in der glasform ?
filets von beiden seiten salzen und leicht säuern...
fertige mischung für fischauflauf von knorr oder maggi(paprika -oder zwiebel geht auch,wenn die kinners nich so auf lachsgeschmack stehen) mit zwei bechern sahne verquirlen ...
entweder filets im backofen unter kleiner ölzugabe leicht anschwitzen und dann mit obiger mixtur &quot;zudecken&quot; oder aber prozedur dito ohne &quot;vorbehandlung&quot;...
entweder mit reis reichen, ich nehm an liebsten frische pelltüften dazu...
wenn die zeit reicht, bastel nen kleinen salat dazu...


----------



## rene (19. November 2002)

Mensch Laksos, biste bekloppt?  :q 
Wenns zu gut schmeckt biste geliefert, dann mußte immer kochen  :q     willst Du dir das wirklich antun ??


----------



## Ace (19. November 2002)

Hi Laksos
also wenn ich mal den Koch spielen muß(kommt selten vor :q ) gibts immer Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelpüree, bin ich in 5-10min mit durch und mein lütter fährt voll drauf ab.

Gute Besserung an Laksine...


----------



## Heringsbändiger (19. November 2002)

Hi Laksos,

wie wäre es denn mit Sushi?

Aber mal im Ernst, ohne unsere Mädels  :l  
sind wir doch ziemlich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Tierfreund (19. November 2002)

Hi Laksos,

habe da auch noch was für Dich. Ist zwar etwas aufwendig aber einfach und absolut lecker.

Fischfilet säuern (Zitrone), Salzen, Pfeffern.

Gemüse: Poree, Lauchzwiebeln, Paprika, viele Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch

Wein: ein mittelmäßiger kräftiger Rotwein machts

OK: Gemüse in großer Pfanne anbraten (erst Paprika dann Poree + Rest) mit etwas Wein abschmecken (denke bei der Menge an Deine Kinder); etwas von dem Gemüsesud in Auflaufform oder ähnliches, dann Filets drauf und diese wieder mit restlichem Gemüse bedecken; etwas Zitrone drüber und ab in den Ofen -- bei ca. 180 Grad 20 - 25 min garen. Fertig!!!
Am besten nimmst Du dazu ein Knoblauch- oder Kräuterbaguette

Guten Appetit!

Wenn Du aber ganz schnell ans Wasser willst - dann.....

Sahne-Lachsgratin aus Supermarkt (fertige Mischung in einer Tüte) mit Sahne anrühren, über den Fisch in der Auflaufform und ab in den Ofen. Ca. 30 min Aufwand in Summe und trotzdem nicht schlecht und eine Alternative zum Fischstäbchenabfall.

Gutes Gelingen!!!

Gute Besserung für Laksine!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2002)

hi so jetzt hab ich keinen Aufwand gescheut dich aus der Patsche zu haun... 















das ist ein Pizzafisch geht ganz einfach

Anleitung: Also du nimmst Blätterteig (gibts im Supermarkt tiefgefroren) Wichtig keine Pizzateig...
- Den Blätterteig nebeneinander auftauen lassen und auf Mehl ausrollen dann eine Fischform ausschneiden und auf ein geöltes Backblech legen anschließend die Pizzatomaten draufschmieren dabei einen schmalen Rand stehen lassen..

Fischfilets in Streifen schneiden leicht salzen und dann verteilen

Tomaten und Zuchhini (Gurken) in Scheiben schneiden und verteilen am besten wie der Dachdecker  salzen pfeffern oregano drauf... mit den Rest vom Blätterteig den Fisch ein Gesicht geben (verzieren augen usw) 

Dann den PizzaFisch mit Käse bestreuen und 18-20 Minuten bei 225° im vorgeheitzten Ofen goldbraun backen.


so und das brauchst du dazu für 3-4 Personen..

1 Packung 300g Blätterteig
Mehl
2 El Öl 
1 Paket o,25l Pizzatomaten
500g Fischfilet (je nach belieben, wenn du Lust hast vielleicht mit einer Pinzette entgräten)
4 Tomaten 
1 Gurke oder Zuchhini 
Salz Pfeffer 
1 Tl Oregano
150g geraspelter Käse


----------



## Laksos (20. November 2002)

Also, &quot;Sushi&quot; und &quot;nicht zu lecker kochen&quot; liegen u.a. bis jetzt auch noch ganz gut im Rennen! Denn dann ist die Wiedersehensfreude bei Mama&acute;s Rückkehr wenigstens gebührend!  :q 

@Franz_16
Wie halte ich die leckeren Fotos bis freitag so lange warm?  :q 

@all
Danke für die Genesungswünsche,
ich werde sie am Teletüt weiterreichen!!#x :m


----------



## scholle01 (20. November 2002)

@Laksos
von Maggi oder so gibt es Fertigsaucen für Seelachs z.B.
Meine beiden Töchter waren beim letzten Fischessen bei Oma total begeistert. Der Fisch wird in Stücken nur angebraten und dann mit der Sauce in der Pfanne verrührt. Rezept steht auch auf der Verpackung. Nach Auskunft meiner Mutter total easy, auch für völlig überforderte Hausmänner. :q    :q 
Ach ja, gute Besserung an die Chefin. :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. November 2002)

Ganz einfach und das mögen alle

Für 4 Personen

150 - 200g Fischfilet (Dorsch, Schellfisch, Pollack, etc.) pro Person
1 kleine Dose Pilze (Champignons, Pfifferlinge etc.)
400 g gekochte, in Scheiben geschnittene Kartoffeln 
1 Packung Käse, am besten gerieben
4 –5 Tomaten
½ l Sauce Hollandaise(kann man schon fertig kaufen!)

Man nehme eine Auflaufform, fette diese ein. Dann schneidet man die Kartoffeln in Scheiben, darauf legt man das bereits gedünstete und von Gräten befreite Fischfilet. Auf das Filet werden nun die Pilze und die Tomaten (klein geschnitten) gegeben. Die einzelnen Zutaten sollten mindestens die Oberfläche der Auflaufform bedecken. Jetzt das ganze mit der Sauce übergießen und zum Abschluß alles mit dem geriebenen Käse überstreuen.

Das ganze nun in den auf 200° C vorgeheizten Ofen stellen und ca. 20 min. backen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. November 2002)

Hallo Laksos!
Habe auch noch ein Rezept, ähnlich wie das vom Bellyboatangler, nur noch einfacher und dennoch genial lecker.
Folgende Zutaten werden benötigt:
Fischfilet ( säuern, salzen , pfeffern )
Kräuterbutter
frische Champignons
Eine flache Auflaufform gut mit Kräuterbutter einreiben,
Fischfilet hineinschichten,
die Pilze in Scheiben schneiden und hinauflegen,
mit Kräuterbuttertupfen bedecken
bei 200 Grad ca. 20 Minuten im vorgeheiztem Backofen garen.
Dazu reichts Du am besten Pommes.
Wenn Du das nicht hinkriegs läßt Du auch Wasser anbrennen :q  :q 
Gute Besserung an Laksine


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2002)

@ laksos

kein Problem einfach kochen und dann einfrieren denn was Warmes kann man immer brauchen...  :q  :q  :q  :q 

P.S. 

ich hab die Bilder aus meiner Angelliteratursammlung mit der Digicam abgelichtet weil ich keinen Scanner hab... 

und dann direkt von der Cam ins Netz gezogen.. 
so ein Aufwand nur dass du am Freitag was zu beissen hast 

und dann der   smilie von dir.... ts ts ts     :m  

ne war nur scherz ich hoffe mal du hast dich verklickt


----------



## bolli (20. November 2002)

ich fasse zusammen:
  richtig was bieten (was kinder darunter so verstehen)
+ keine ahnung vom kochen haben
+ die besten filets für sich behalten
+ keine lust, das arbeit draus wird
------------------------------------------------------
= Happy Meal bei Mac Do. (wahlweise mit fischstäbchen)


wovon du satt werden sollst, danach hast du ja nicht gefragt... :q  :q  :q 

gruss und viel erfolg (bei welchem rezept auch immer)!

bolli


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (21. November 2002)

Am einfachsten dürfte der pikante Spätzle-Lachsauflauf sein.

Ich hab keine genauen Mengenangaben, da ich das Rezept während des letzten Urlaubs meiner Eltern mit ein paar Freunden erfunden und geprobt habe (wir hatten nich anderes im Haus als das unten aufgeführte).

Für 4 Personen benötigt man:
4 gefrorene Lachsfilets von Aldi (2 2er Packs),
1 Tüte Spätzle,
2 Fläschchen Kraft Chilisauße,
1 Paket Speisequark,
1 Paket Emmentaler gerieben,
1 Paket Sahne,
1 Ei.
Die Lachsfilets auftauen lassen.
Chilisauße, Speisequark, Sahne und Ei in eine Schüssel geben und gut durchrühren, je nach eigenem empfinden etwas würzen.
Die Spätzle 5 min. vorkochen.

Die Lachsfilets in die Auflaufform geben, Spätzle drüberstreuen, die Füllmasse übergießen und das Paket Emmentaler drüberstreuen.

Die Auflaufform nun bei 200°C auf mittlerer Schiene eine halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde in den Ofen stellen.

Fertig.

Ich hab das Rezept jetzt schon 4 mal gemacht jedesmal schmeckte es vorzüglich.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (21. November 2002)

Also Laksibubi!

Ab Morgen Nachmittag wollen wir endlich wissen,
was Du den Lütten vorgesetzt hast.

Das wird spannend!
(Ich tippe auf Fischstäbchen)

Bon appétit
und gute Besserung an Laksine
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Laksos (21. November 2002)

Uff, jetzt schaff&acute; ich&acute;s endlich ma&acute; kurz vor&acute;n Rechner.

Mensch, ihr gebt euch echt eine riesige Mühe, mir ein schönes Rezept für morgen schmackhaft zu machen! das ist wirklich rührend, find&acute; ich ganz große Klasse! #v 
Da werde ich morgen aber in arge Gewissensnöte kommen, eins auszuwählen, ich bin echt noch unschlüssig. Das mache ich dann aber auch von den dann herrschenden &quot;Umweltfaktoren&quot; abhängig. Bei jedem einzelnen werde ich richtig Gewissensbisse haben, es nicht  zuzubereiten, wo ihr euch doch so angestrengt habt! Also ich weiß es echt noch nicht, was es wird, bin selbst gespannt.

Vielleicht werde ich leider doch noch Gelegenheit haben, noch so einige von diesen Gerichten durchzuprobieren, denn bei Laksine in der Klinik ist es doch ernster und problematischer, als es vorher schon aussah. Ursprünglich sollte ich sie morgen abholen können, nun hat der große FC-Guru-Doc das aber ausgeschlossen. - Da kann ich notgedrungen wohl tatsächlich noch einige von  euren Gerichten testen, soweit mir das überhaupt gelingt. Aber wenn&acute;s zu oft Fisch gibt, braten mir die Kids einen über, glaub&acute; ich.  :q 

@Franz
Nee, sorry, war das falsche Smilie! 

@bolli
Deinen Tip hatte ich gestern schon gehabt!!  :m 

@All
Also, nicht verpassen: Morgen steigt hier in diesem Programm der große &quot;Grand Prix Anglervision de la poisson&quot; mit der Kürung des Siegergerichtes!  :m 

P.S.: Viele Grüße zurück von Laksine aus der Knochen-Werkstatt; sie war richtig gerührt von euren Genesungswünschen! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2002)

Auch hier nochmal alles Gute an Laksine und viel Spaß beim köcheln für die kiddies!!!


----------



## Superingo (21. November 2002)

Hi Laksos  #h 
Ich würde mal sagen es kommt auf dein Filet an was Du noch im Eisschrank hast. Dorsch oder Leng wäre natürlich zu schade für einen Auflauf. Solltest Du diesen aber haben, dann würde ich folgendes auf die ganz schnelle zaubern.
Filet salzen,pfeffern und etwas Dill ran (getrocknet). Einfach nur kurz durchbraten, dazu Toffeln mit Creme fresch  :q Soße und Buttererpsen. Einfach aber lecker   
Meine Kids fandens jedenfalls toll. Thomas 9904 wird mir dies Rezept wohl nie verzeihen  :q  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2002)

Ich verzeih jedem alles was schmeckt, wenn ich mir auch die Anmerkung nicht verkneifen kann, daß man statt des getrockneten auch sehr gut frischen Dill verwenden kann. :q  :q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. November 2002)

Und????? #h  #h #y


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. November 2002)

> Dorsch und Leng wären mir zu schade für einen Auflauf


Gutes Essen kann nur gelingen durch gute Zutaten ! Fehlene die, ist auch das Esse´n nicht so besonders!


----------



## Laksos (22. November 2002)

#x 
Good evening, ladies and gentlemen, bonsoir, mesdames et messieurs!

Hello, this is Norbert from Cologne!  #h 

And here are the results of the proletarian jury :b :

*Fischstäbchen: 12 Points! *   
#v #v #v #v #v
*Dödel de Poisson: Douze Points!*   
:z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

 :m 

Ich danke Allen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mir aus der kulinarischen Patsche helfen zu wollen! Als ich heute nach der Arbeit in meine Tiefkühltruhe schaute, sah ich eine gefrorene Schleie. Da dachte ich mir, ich könnte ja mal &acute;ne Umfrage starten!  :q 
Also wieder die Treppe hoch und die Kids gefragt. Fisch? Helle Aufregung! Nööööööööö!!! &quot;Aber heute iss&acute; doch Freitag..?&quot; &quot;Aber wir woll&acute;n gleich noch raus, Skateboard fahren, und es wird gleich dunkel! Deswegen mach doch bitte einfach was gaaaaaaanz schnelles! Und wenn schon Fisch, dann hätten wir wenigstens Appetit auf Fischstäbchen!&quot; - Seufz, ...

Trotzdem hab&acute; ich mich über die vielen bodenständigen Fischrezepte von Euch gefreut, die meinereiner vielleicht sogar auch noch hinkriegen würde. Da Laksine ja, auch wenn sie wieder zuhause sein wird, &acute;ne Zeit lang erstmal gar nix auf die Reihe kriegen wird, komm&acute; ich dann ggf. auch noch später mal auf das ein oder andere Rezept zurück. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle, ihr wart echt super! :m  :m  :m  :m   :m #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

P.S.: Als Nachtisch gibt&acute;s dann &quot;heimlich lange aufbleiben ohne Mama&quot; und &quot;&acute;ne schöne DVD gucken&quot; (natürlich mit FSK)!  :m


----------



## Heringsbändiger (22. November 2002)

Sehr geehrter Herr Laksos,

hiermit möchte ich Ihnen meinen herzlichen Dank aussprechen,
das Ihre Wahl auf mein Produkt gefallen ist.

In Erwartung auf weitere gute Geschäftsbeziehungen, Ihr

Käpt&acute;n IGLO


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. November 2002)

Hallo Laksos!

Ich hab&acute;s gewußt!

 :m  #h  #h  #h  :m 

Gruss Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Laksos (22. November 2002)

:q  :q  :q


----------

